
What Does Spotify Want to Buy with a Billion Dollars? - rezist808
http://recode.net/2016/03/29/what-does-spotify-want-to-buy-with-a-billion-dollars/
======
diegorbaquero
They have one shot, I respect them for taking the opportunity now while
streaming is not yet massive to take on the market. I really love their
product and I hope they succeed.

